# WTF????



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2009)

About 10-14 days ago, I started hearing reports of a "devastating" flu epidemic in Mexico which had "sickened over 1300, and KILLED 130." I thought "10% death rate, this is serious." Well, you all know about the mass panic that has ensued. Today I read in AP that there were actually 506 cases in Mexico, and 19 deaths. In addition, the strain does not carry the markers for virulence seen in past deadly flus. In other words, you would be best off to get this flu NOW to build an immunity to any future mutation of it, which they are already warning about for this winter. These media outlets are real pieces of work. A worldwide panic created. Blame being put on Smithfield Pork, schools closed, billions in travel $$ lost because of the buffoonery of the semi-retarded vice president's comments (come on folks, is this guy not twice as stupid as Sarah Palin was "made out" to be?) No responsibility for them aye? I am fed up wih this crap. They lie, misinform, sensationalize, and mislead. I wish somebody had to pay for this crap!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 4, 2009)

The underlying ailment is called liberalism. Only thing that can cure it is a heart transplant. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2009)

Damn, for once I agree with Woodman!


----------



## Qjuju (May 5, 2009)

Amen!

I said a similar thing last week when the news reporters were flipping out all over the place.  Makes me wonder what was really happening that they didn't want to talk about.  If not... it was a helluva slow news day.


----------



## bknox (May 6, 2009)

Fear Media Sucks. I visited Canada once and they have great news. They should call it "GREAT NEWS". Here in Chicago they have what I call 20 minutes of murder, weather and sports. I typically do not watch it. If i had cable I would watch the news in Canada where the people are friendly and kind. Everyone should visit at least once. And get a hot dog from a street vendor, they are incredible. Not the vendor the hot dogs. They have everything from chili to corn relish to put on them. They also eat french fries with gravy. I loved it.



Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 6, 2009)

We sold a ton of Tamiflu...non-returnable.....cha-ching!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 6, 2009)

Well anybody who likes the way Canada does bizness just need to stick around here a while. Prez Osama and Nancy Poleisie is fast turning the US of A into just such a place. Socialized medicine...gun control on steriods...preachers who preach what the Bible says about homo sapiens thrown into jail as hate mongers. Thankfully they have good dawgs and good news on TV. I would also like to met one of them purty Quebeckerpecker ladies with the hairy armpits. I heard that was purty kewlish..wee wee  

bigwheel


----------



## Bobberqer (May 7, 2009)

socialism is great... until you run out of the other guys money!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 7, 2009)

All the kids went back to school around here today. I'm glad it wasn't like they thought it could have been.


----------



## Cookerme (May 7, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well anybody who likes the way Canada does bizness just need to stick around here a while. Prez Osama and Nancy Poleisie is fast turning the US of A into just such a place. Socialized medicine...gun control on steriods...preachers who preach what the Bible says about homo sapiens thrown into jail as hate mongers. Thankfully they have good dawgs and good news on TV. I would also like to met one of them purty Quebeckerpecker ladies with the hairy armpits. I heard that was purty kewlish..wee wee
> 
> bigwheel



Your brainwashed boy!...just seen a yankee commercial on the telee belittling the canadian health care system with baloney,,,"CPR" Conservatives for Patient Rights....they slap on some commy canadian paid well doctor that claims patients in canada are dying while waiting for care....LOFL..your being taken for a ride by your insurance companies dummy.we have many patients who are dying waiting in canadian lines from the USofA that have no insurance so slip across the border,,taxpayers here pay for it..we don't mind for now but stop the ********..the hairy women iz true.. 


_edited by Captain Morgan_


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 8, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?


----------



## Cookerme (May 8, 2009)

WTF?,don't understand?..slower.  just for you..there are commercials that portray the canadian health care system as incompetent and claim there are patients dyeing while waiting for medical treatment.propaganda BS from some CPR group..conservatives for patient rights,..you have a tv?..cable?..CNN? 
They won't install cable in an igloo?..nannie state figures you'll get electrocuted?..put on your helmet and go play outside then.


----------



## bknox (May 8, 2009)

Just for the record, since this has turned a bit ugly, I was only commenting on the Canadian news media, food and the disposition of the citizens.


----------



## Cookerme (May 8, 2009)

Just for the record..don't eat the hot dogs-sausage from street vendors they ain't edible,find a good butchershop.


----------



## bigwheel (May 8, 2009)

Well I know the doctors are trying to escape from Canada..cuz we had a wad of em up in Wilbarger County who claimed the guv'ment up there made it impossible for them to make a living at doctoring. Guess it was price controls and all that rot eh?

bigwheel


----------



## john a (May 8, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too???


----------



## Cookerme (May 8, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I know the doctors are trying to escape from Canada..cuz we had a wad of em up in Wilbarger County who claimed the guv'ment up there made it impossible for them to make a living at doctoring. Guess it was price controls and all that rot eh?
> 
> bigwheel



Well if they greedy and need more than the average 280k per year then ya i agree they need escaping,they be back when they find out bout malpractice insurance.Now how we gonna keep money in my pocket and figure out why your patients is escaping?


----------



## Cookerme (May 8, 2009)

John A. said:
			
		

> Me too???




But you ain't sure???


----------



## bigwheel (May 8, 2009)

Well color me a hundred percent in favor. Now they took my uncles .32 ACP colt pistolo away from him at the border one time..and never did send it back. Whut is a person to do who get attacked by a crazed Polar Bear or senile Eskimoe Lady? I think maybe you been hanging out with the Inuits too much. They have a lot of bad habits ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## Cookerme (May 9, 2009)

Well your uncle woulda been F'd cuz a.32 colt wouldn't stop a senile Eskimo Lady in full run..don't know why he'd get attacked by one though..was he a kinky sog?


----------



## bigwheel (May 9, 2009)

Ahh no..Southern Baptist. If he was a kinky sog he kept it mighty quiet. Now when out womanizing he would not axe one to dance till he had drunk 13 bottles of beer. Is that normal? I figgered he was just kinda shy. 

bigwheel


----------



## john a (May 9, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



280k, ???
http://www.payscale.com/research/CA/Peo ... ors/Salary


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 10, 2009)

John A. said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he'll have to wait for someone to read that to him . . . too many big learned words . . . and, of course none of that can happen until he pulls his head out


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2009)

Well thanks for the link. Very informative. Is Canadian dollars the same value as whut we got? Have heard it said it takes a guv'ment to take a value commodity like paper and make it worthless by printing stuff on it. I think when Prez Osama and Nancy Polosie gets dont with us we will be wishing we had the 20% home mortage rates Jimmy Carter give us..whilst also dismantling the military. I mean all that funny money they printing got to come home to roost one day seems like eh?

bigwheel 




			
				Adrienne said:
			
		

> John A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (May 11, 2009)

Who gave the ok for that BS list?yeah 100k for a doctor in canada!!..just a bit more than a transit worker.bricklayer,labourer. 
So my family doctor makes 100k..his 2 secretaries make 35k each..  
my doctor is living under the poverty line? gullible...oh i just remembered his 4 patient roomed 3k SQ ft office rented at a conservative  2.5k per month,there's 11 months in a year as best i could figure,,,i'll be right back.
30k for the office.....grand total=he breaks even....must be selling crack on the side to afford his massive mansion like home and even more massive 7 series B'mer. :roll:
Just had to add that i forgot about taxes before i visited my doc...after taxes of roughly 40%..my doc woulda been in the hole for 40k after paying everyone and everything according to that list. :roll:


----------



## Cookerme (May 11, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> he'll have to wait for someone to read that to him . . . too many big learned words . . . and, of course none of that can happen until he pulls his head out



Shouldn't you be out shoving pellets up your ..i mean adding pellets and flipping switches?..


----------



## Cookerme (May 11, 2009)

WOW!..Watching CNN and another conservative patient right commercial comes on.this time they're showing canadian "patients",,one guy was told to just live with the pain in his hip..ohhhhhh the horror!..talk about manipulation.


----------



## Cookerme (May 12, 2009)

My doctor bills the government 230k,,i asked,he told,i drove his 7 series.i was off 50k,thanks,sweet ride with plenty of power. :roll:


----------



## Cookerme (May 12, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ahh no..Southern Baptist.
> bigwheel



Think i just peed myself with laughter!!!!!!!!!!!  Gotta meet up with Bigwheel one day.


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 12, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF???
Flippin' somethin' but don't think it'll be switches  :roll:


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 12, 2009)

bknox said:
			
		

> Just for the record, since this has turned a bit ugly, I was only commenting on the Canadian news media, food and the disposition of the citizens.



Please know you are welcome to sit around my (native - not Inuit) pit anytime! Heck, we can even watch the Canadian news while we put back some Canadian beer!


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> bknox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um....you guys always drink American beer....Mine


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 12, 2009)

hahaha  Dave.  That boorish husband of mine has never been one to turn down a beer!   Looking forward to our next trip to visit with you.  Seems like its been forever since the last time . . . kisses & hugs to all the Witts

Oh, BTW, the whole Witt clan is welcome to sit around my pit, too!


----------



## Cookerme (May 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTFB??? Flippin what? hamburgers?..hotdogs?..the 2 pound alcan lid of your cooker?..please be more specific. :?


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 13, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What on earth are you typing on about? 
What cooker with pellets do I use?
What alcan lid shall I flip?
Please, YOU be more specific.  
Seriously think you have me confused with someone


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 13, 2009)

He's just plain confused. :roll:


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 13, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> He's just plain confused. :roll:



anyone ever call you Sherlock, UB?

Honestly - doesn't even come close to making any sense, is the problem

If even a grain of reality were thrown in, ok, but c'mon  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bubba could be called Holmes but not for his package more for his personality   The Biggest **** of them all


----------



## Cookerme (May 13, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> He's just plain confused. :roll:



Never seen an igloo up here in canada so i thought that the avatar was one of them save the green earth by having your pellets shipped from another country and plugging in cookers. I was  :?


----------



## bknox (May 13, 2009)

Adrienne,

That sounds good to me! Canadian Beer, Czec Beer, Belgium Beer, whatever it takes. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## bigwheel (May 13, 2009)

Well I can interpret for BBQmmm anytime yall want. We are on the same wavelength so to speak. He is teasing the Canadain lady about being a griller and owning a pellet muncher as opposed to a having a manly man bbq pit like he got. She is denying it. Simple eh?

bigwheel


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 13, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I can interpret for BBQmmm anytime yall want. We are on the same wavelength so to speak. He is teasing the Canadain lady about being a griller and owning a pellet muncher as opposed to a having a manly man bbq pit like he got. She is denying it. Simple eh?
> 
> bigwheel



wow, Bigwheel - cut to the chase. 

My team logo has an igloo, because at almost EVERY U.S. comp I attended in conjunction with the previous team with which I was associated (Dizzy Pig Canada), I was asked if we lived in igloos in Canada; if we had electricity and running water; things of that ilk.   I was also questioned about whether or not polar bears and other wild creatures roamed the streets in Canada, since it was assumed that we had snow here, year round.  Thus the logo.  It was intended to be a joke.  When my team sets up our site at comps, we have a bunch of penguins standing in front of an igloo, roasting imitation marshmallows around an imitation pit.  Now, as we all know, penguins come from the South Pole, as opposed to the pole closer to Canada . . . so just another jab at humor.  

Now, as far as 'big pits' go, I have lots.  Currently, between the backyard, trailer, storage, and out as loaners to friends, I believe the number to be in the range of twenty three.  I also own an FEC - which, as we all know, uses pellets.   Why do I have an FEC, you may querie?  Because I like to indulge in a few cocktails at competitions, and therefore, I have a cooker on which I can rely, at all times, which needs little or no help from me to do it's job!  

So, BBQmmm, there is your answer - I think.  If I missed something, feel free to let me know.  As you can see by the timing of my posts, I've been up for an awful long time today, since 1 something am, as far as I can recall, so I may have overlooked providing an answer to some of your musings.  If that is the case, lemme know, and I'll fill in the blanks for ya!

Oh, and if you're ever at a comp where my team is competing, feel free to drop by my site and introduce yourself.  The whole team would love to meet you!


----------



## bknox (May 13, 2009)

Adrienne,

I understand your need to explain everything as some people feel the need to pick on others as it is easy. I feel that finding something good is the better path. Personally I love Canadians and my Grandfather (my Mom was adopted, long story) was Canadian and he became an American citizen. I just thought I would write you this note to let you know that not every conversation is a pissing contest on this forum and there is lots of great people who are not interested in picking on people ananomously.

Keep the faith sister,
Bryan


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> My team logo has an igloo, because at almost EVERY U.S. comp I attended in conjunction with the previous team with which I was associated (Dizzy Pig Canada), I was asked if we lived in igloos in Canada; if we had electricity and running water; things of that ilk.   I was also questioned about whether or not polar bears and other wild creatures roamed the streets in Canada, since it was assumed that we had snow here, year round.



I get the same questions being from Alaska. Plus, they ask if they can use their American money here.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 14, 2009)

Griff and A, in a kind of semi-related story...I still get asked if the Cuyahoga River catches on fire...I mean really!!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2009)

Wheeler and BBQmmmmm.......hmmmmm, I never made the connection, but indeed, they are kindred spirits, both far to crafty and intelligent for the rest of us !!! I go back to 04 and the Klose forum with both of them. I have met MMMM (John) , and someday, I'll prolly meet Jeff too. Don't take BBQmmmmm too seriously there Adrienne. He is a conundrum wrapped in a mystery, dipped in an enigma (or it that an enima?)


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 14, 2009)

bknox said:
			
		

> Adrienne,
> 
> I understand your need to explain everything as some people feel the need to pick on others as it is easy. I feel that finding something good is the better path. Personally I love Canadians and my Grandfather (my Mom was adopted, long story) was Canadian and he became an American citizen. I just thought I would write you this note to let you know that not every conversation is a pissing contest on this forum and there is lots of great people who are not interested in picking on people ananomously.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Bryan! - and thank you for your post.  Yesterday, between the million or so other things I was attending to in my 20 hr day, I took an historical look back at other posts, generated from the same person, and noticed a trend.  After seeing said trend, I was even more pleased with my invitation for BBQmmm to meet my team. We're a great big friendly group of Canadians, who'd be likely to make ANYONE smile!


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 14, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So . . . are you intimating that you DO NO LIVE IN AN IGLOO?  Wow.  That's gonna take some work for me to straighten out my thinking.  I had a vision of a really big, high end igloo law office type of set up, with seal oil lamps, and animal skins, meat and flint used as payment for services rendered . . .


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 14, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Wheeler and BBQmmmmm.......hmmmmm, I never made the connection, but indeed, they are kindred spirits, both far to crafty and intelligent for the rest of us !!! I go back to 04 and the Klose forum with both of them. I have met MMMM (John) , and someday, I'll prolly meet Jeff too. Don't take BBQmmmmm too seriously there Adrienne. He is a conundrum wrapped in a mystery, dipped in an enigma (or it that an enima?)



ROFLMAO.  tyvm, Woodman!
My a$$ was already overloaded with riders and hangers on this week, so BBQmmm got the pointy end of the stick.  Been a long week, with multiple (like a kazillion) demands on my time, some planned, some a complete surprise - some of which have now been satisfied, and some still looming.  I am shocked that my head is still above water, although only barely!  So with that in mind, I'll take another deep breath, and carry on!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 14, 2009)

I think if you post more than 2 posts in a row without someone else posting in between, you win the Golden Peg and Hook award...aka the Mike Hedrick Award.

Adrienne, resist the need to explain yourself.  You an Aaron are great people and everyone here that has met both of you will attest to the same and there is absolutely no need explain anything about yourselves.


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Griff and A, in a kind of semi-related story...I still get asked if the Cuyahoga River catches on fire...I mean really!!


Yeah but that river did start on fire


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 14, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I think if you post more than 2 posts in a row without someone else posting in between, you win the Golden Peg and Hook award...aka the Mike Hedrick Award.
> 
> Adrienne, resist the need to explain yourself.  You an Aaron are great people and everyone here that has met both of you will attest to the same and there is absolutely no need explain anything about yourselves.



still cannot believe that he doesn't live and practice from an igloo


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it was the chemicals floating "on top" of the river that caught on fire! I don't think Buffaloneyheads should be criticing OUR river, do you?


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We aren't know as the mistake on the lake :P  and that river thing...it happend more then once


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 14, 2009)

I am guessing 10 out of 10 people would rather live in the Mistake by the lake...especially when the other choice is...*BUFFALO*!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2009)

Yeah Witt, tell that to all the kids on Love Canal who can count to 15 on their fingers!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 14, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yeah Witt, tell that to all the kids on Love Canal who can count to 15 on their fingers!!!!!



on one hand . . . .

Why is it so hard to landscape in the rain?


----------



## Cookerme (May 19, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> My doctor bills the government 230k,,i asked,he told,i drove his 7 series.i was off 50k,thanks,sweet ride with plenty of power. :roll:



Well according to the freedom of information laws.Canuckian doctors on average billed 
$244,500.00 in the year 2005-2006...add a republican-conservative 6% for this year and i still have to ask were them 100k$#'s came from.


----------

